# Sandy Points Australia Special Levies



## rnrbaze (Oct 10, 2006)

I recieved notice by mail today that Sandy Points Australia is applying a Special Levy to improve the exterior & interior of their apartments.  Amount of the levy will be $1100 AUS (discounted to $990 if paid by 3/31/07) per unit (we have 2).  This is, of course in addition to the annual maintenance fee & taxes.  Ouch!  Is there anyway out of this?  I mean, we use these weeks for exchange purposes only and never intend on actually going to this resort.  What's the worst that could happen if we refuse to pay it?

Help please!


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 10, 2006)

*It is a mistake to buy to trade. Sell or pay*

No answers just noticing that all "low fee" and "trade only" resorts, and those that are outside your home country, eventually have to pay or go under. It is a big mistake to buy a single resort week(s) only to trade. It may be a bigger mistake to buy outside the country where you reside. IMO no matter what they can or can't do to you the honorable thing is to pay the fee or sell/transfer the week to someone that will. It is NOT fair to simply not pay and leave the resort and other owners holding the bag because you "only wanted to trade". Thats not why resorts exist. Do what you know is right not what you can get away with. Rant off.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to own in Australia, at a different resort, but have sold that.

I did not do my usual homework when I bought to determine if they were member-controlled.  Even though a sold-out resort, they were not.  The management contract could be, and was, bought and sold between managment companies.  The board was controlled by the management company, and there were never any notices about members voting on the board or on any subject.  Is your Aussie resort the same?  I would not own at a resort that is not member-controlled.

Other resorts I have owned at overseas - two in South Africa, and one in Europe - were member-controlled, and finances strong.  There has not been a special assessment at either.


----------



## glenn1000 (Oct 11, 2006)

We own two weeks at another Australian resort that had a special assessment a couple of years ago. This can happen at any resort, though if you carefully research as Carolinian says, you may minimize this factor. I consider this a part of timeshare ownership. It's not great news but at least one hopes that they are keeping the resort in good condition. We paid our hefty fees and still feel that we have gotten good value from our resort. And though we consider visiting some day, we have never seen the resort and use our weeeks for trading only.


----------



## SharonD (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes -- ouch!  My husband's reaction:  "We should just sell all our timeshares..."  and it's easy to have this emotional reaction.

But this does seem to be an inevitable part of timeshare ownership -- in the past we've paid special assessments on Surfer's Royale in Australia and Embassy Maui.  Fortunately we just sold Marriott Kauai back to Marriott before the assessment there -- so it can happen with higher-value properties as well as the lower cost "bargains" like Sandy Point.


----------

